# The "Smart" Car is catching on



## Wannabee (Aug 4, 2009)

In the interest of saving money smaller more fuel efficient cars are being proposed. It looks like everyone's jumping on the bandwagon now. Of course, we saw GM/USA's attempt. But these look a little more promising.



The Smart Car 
this is what we'll be forced to drive quite soon. 








But look at all of the 'great new choices' 
we will have from 'The SMART Car'.... 

The Smorvette! 







The Smaudi A3 AWD! 







The Smamborghini! 







The Smorsche! 







The Smerrari! 







All great ideas! Fuel efficient and cool! 


And last, but not least, 
The Smustang, 



​


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 4, 2009)

+1 post haha


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 4, 2009)

In the Netherlands, the Smart Car is being tossed into canals for teen-vandal entertainment!

http://www.foxnews.com/video2/video...alPlaylistId=&sRevUrl=http://www.foxnews.com/


----------



## jason d (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Vonnie Dee (Aug 4, 2009)

Can you fit two 16 year old young men in the back of those things? Wait.... is there a back to those things?


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 4, 2009)

That is so cute!


----------



## Idelette (Aug 4, 2009)

I noticed the smart cars are becoming really popular in the Chicago area....its a good city car that is fuel efficient and fits most places nicely!~


----------



## BJClark (Aug 4, 2009)

Vonnie Dee;



> Can you fit two 16 year old young men in the back of those things? Wait.... is there a back to those things?



These are not family cars..


----------



## Vonnie Dee (Aug 4, 2009)

I was joking. I drive a minivan.


----------

